# Change litter after neuter procedure?????



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

I just dropped off my kittens at a clinic to get neutered and doctor said something that made me think.. He said to use shredded newspaper or Yesterday's News in litter box for 10 days so no chance of litter getting into wound. I use Feline Pine but he said not to use it. Anyone else have an opinion on this???


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

My kittens were spayed/neutered through the animal shelter (I was fostering them at the time) and I was not given any special info, so used their regular clay litter after the procedures and they both healed fine. It makes sense that the newspaper won't be giving off small particles like other litters would, but in my experience, there were no negative effects of continuing to use their regular litter. My two didn't seem to notice anything had been done, and didn't try to lick at incisions, so I don't know if that makes any difference. They came home a little groggy, but were jumping and chasing each other like usual the next morning (despite my attempts to keep them calm!).


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

... 

Usually when they tell you this it means that you're having your kitten declawed at the same time. I'm really, really, hoping that you aren't getting your kitten declawed.

If all that's happening is the neuter you won't need to change litters at all, and in fact I'd suggest that you don't change. Sudden litter changes can lead to litter box problems, since he might not know that the new stuff in his box is litter.

I hope the surgery goes OK...and that it's not a declaw as well.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

When I got Jasper neutered I was told to do the same with shredded newspaper. I'd never heard of doing it after a neuter, I went as far as ripping up newspaper, but in the end never replaced the clay. He was fine. However, I suppose it was suggested because cats crouch down low to pee, and they wanted to remove the possibility of clay getting at the incision site. Maybe especially since he wad feral they didn't want any even very remote complications that may cause the cat to return to the vet.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've had at least two dozen cats and kittens post-spay/neuter recover at my house over the years and never once have I switched litters...especially with the neuter surgery, it's such a minor procedure that the risk of complication is pretty low once they're out of the surgery itself. As long as you're not using something clumping, you should be just fine.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I switched with my kittens neuter to yesterdays news for about a week, just got a small bag and switched back after it was gone, the smallest bag lasted a week with 1 cat. Working in an emergency clinic I've seen a few kittens come through that had litter stuck in their incision site. It's not pretty and gets infected which requires another surgery. Much more hassles than just buying a $3 bag of litter. I'd just be on the safe side and switch.


----------

